# Zodiac Quartz Chrono



## pl jones (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi just intrested in finding out a bit more about the zodiac quartz chronograph looks like a nice watch has anyone got anything to say about them?

thanks


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Nope.


----------



## pl jones (Oct 14, 2006)

does that mean no good then.... anyway im hitting bridlington in june for me holiday so beware im coming.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Do people actually still go to Bridlington?







I thought all the traffic was one way, ie OUT!


----------



## pl jones (Oct 14, 2006)

maybe but still has best fish and chip shop in the world and the greatist watch man


----------

